# ~ MCC Reef Paradise ver.2 ~ Exo Terra 22G Rimless Reef Tank



## mcc21 (Oct 24, 2011)

This is my second tank journal. My first tank was the 60G rimless tank. That tank went through several upgrades and now fairly stocked. I was starting to get bored, and when I saw this brand new 22G rimless tank popping up on Craigslist for only $60 I knew I had to jump on it. The dimensions for this tank is awesome. Its 24'x18'12' tank. I really enjoy the depth of this tank, as my 60G was only 16 inches deep.

I slowly accumulated each part and had someone made a custom stand for me, as the dimensions for this tank isn't standard size.

Here is what I have so far:

Exo Terra 22G rimless tank
Custom black stand
Kessil Ocean Blue A150w
Tunze 9004 Skimmer
Hydor Koralia 425 gph powerhead
Tunze Nano Osmolator

Right now I only have sand and ~15 lbs of live rock. Its currently cycling for the first week.

Plans for this tank is to make it into an anemone only tank. I would like to keep a pair of Maroon Clowns and an Potter's Angelfish. Couple shrimps and CUC.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I think you should move the kessile a bit higher. seems both side are a bit dim, unless that is what you want for spot light effect


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. Lights look good. Good deal too =) lol


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

:O your the one that bought my tank, nice looking tank so far


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

looking good when is coral time ?


----------



## mcc21 (Oct 24, 2011)

aQ.LED said:


> I think you should move the kessile a bit higher. seems both side are a bit dim, unless that is what you want for spot light effect


Its actually pretty bright, no spotlight. Its my crappy Samsung S3 camera =(



blurry said:


> :O your the one that bought my tank, nice looking tank so far


Yes I am i believe =)



scott tang said:


> looking good when is coral time ?


hahaha...no plans for corals... anenomes =)


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ooo cool rock flower ? maxi mini or bta ? also id cover your power head in foam so them nems can cewicide


----------



## mcc21 (Oct 24, 2011)

scott tang said:


> ooo cool rock flower ? maxi mini or bta ? also id cover your power head in foam so them nems can cewicide


Thanks! i take my chance haha

i want everything! lol... carpet and BTA for sure. and some wavy one... Rock flower ones are so rare locally and $


----------



## mcc21 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------

